# cashing in an post savings bonds early



## asdfg (16 Nov 2010)

hi how do i go about cashing in an post savings bonds early.Will i get the full amount back /
Its only in 5 months .Can i ask for it in cash? how long till i can expect to get it? thanks


----------



## oldtimer (16 Nov 2010)

You can download a repayment form from the An Post website or get a repayment form at a post-office. You will get the full amount back but, as it is only in 5 months, no interest will be paid. It is normally sent by cheque in the post. They say repayment takes 7 days but, depending how busy they are, it could take 14 days.


----------



## Happy Girl (16 Nov 2010)

http://www.anpost.ie/NR/rdonlyres/3860F7D3-28FA-4E6C-BF32-B1E3E6002711/0/RepaymentsBondsCerts.pdf
Just completed mine and returned today.


----------



## fender (17 Nov 2010)

oeaqerw said:


> I can read it clearly ,i hope that i can read more from here,i know more about  ffxiv gil after you read it,you will know better.


Huh???


----------



## asdfg (18 Nov 2010)

thanks oldtimer and happy girl.Any suggestions as to where i should put it.Want to be 100 per cent sure its safe.


----------



## kdoc (19 Nov 2010)

I have a few bob in An Post halfway through a 3-year term. Is it more, or less safe than money in a bank. And if I withdraw it at this stage will I lose interest?


----------



## frankmac (19 Nov 2010)

asdfg said:


> thanks oldtimer and happy girl.Any suggestions as to where i should put it.Want to be 100 per cent sure its safe.


 
I would have thought it was quite safe where it was.


----------



## oldtimer (20 Nov 2010)

kdoc said:


> I have a few bob in An Post halfway through a 3-year term. Is it more, or less safe than money in a bank. And if I withdraw it at this stage will I lose interest?


When you say halfway through a 3-year term, I assume you are talking about saving bonds. If they are invested for half the term you will get one years interest - the interest is added annually on the anniversary date of purchase.


----------



## oldtimer (20 Nov 2010)

frankmac said:


> I would have thought it was quite safe where it was.


My thought also, but everyone to their own personal opinion.


----------



## Lightning (20 Nov 2010)

Short term to medium term, provided there is an IMF bailout, yes NTMA deposits are safe. It is totally unthinkable that the IMF will allow a restructure of NTMA debt at this stage. 

Medium to long term, the irish debt needs to be restructured (the vast majority of Bloomberg investors polled agree with this statement), loans on top of loans from the IMF will not address this need. An Post deposits fund the national debt. When a restructure of national debt occurs, An Post deposits can hardly be regarded as the safest. However, a debt restructure could be 4+ years away.


----------

